# Says it all



## Sporgon (Jan 21, 2015)

From my local professional dealership.

Both described as "mint -", which means basically brand new. 

Shows how much the Market cares about another stop or so of DR. Says it all really. Personally I'd be annoyed if my chosen brand of asset was depreciating so much faster than its other equal. 

Incidentally it is very rare for them to get a used 5DIII in. This is only the second I have ever seen them get.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 21, 2015)

Ha! Still the usual DR advocates will either opt out of posting on this thread or remain in denial saying something like "I don't care about the market ...".


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow, another thread trying to compare Nikon to Canon.... just what we need. 

Who cares? If you like Canon shoot Canon and don't worry about Nikon. If you like Nikon, shoot Nikon and don't worry about Canon.

Why does everything have to be a competition?


----------



## te1973 (Jan 21, 2015)

why the hell 90 percent of all advertisements, be it prof. dealers, ebay, classifieds show cameras with without cap?
says all about their competency.
i don't like to open my cameras for more than 2 seconds when chang ing the lens.


----------



## Shadowofrander (Jan 23, 2015)

Cen you answered the question for me?


----------



## Northstar (Jan 23, 2015)

te1973 said:


> why the hell 90 percent of all advertisements, be it prof. dealers, ebay, classifieds show cameras with without cap?
> says all about their competency.
> i don't like to open my cameras for more than 2 seconds when chang ing the lens.



+1


----------



## Tsuru (Jan 23, 2015)

te1973 said:


> why the hell 90 percent of all advertisements, be it prof. dealers, ebay, classifieds show cameras with without cap?
> says all about their competency.
> i don't like to open my cameras for more than 2 seconds when chang ing the lens.



You mean that's not OCD when I get irritated by seeing that in camera images?

The only reason I will look at a Canon vs Nikon debate is when someone asks me for recommendations on a "My first DSLR." I don't have the budget to switch systems so I don't bother looking at the grass on the other side to see if it is greener.


----------



## Zv (Jan 23, 2015)

te1973 said:


> why the hell 90 percent of all advertisements, be it prof. dealers, ebay, classifieds show cameras with without cap?
> says all about their competency.
> i don't like to open my cameras for more than 2 seconds when chang ing the lens.



Exactly! I don't want to buy it now, you've let all the dust in. Cheers! :

What is the reason behind this anyway? To show us the mirror? The condition of the mount itself? I'd rather have a scratched up mount than a dirty sensor so put that damn cap back on!


----------



## Pookie (Jan 23, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Wow, another thread trying to compare Nikon to Canon.... just what we need.
> 
> Who cares? If you like Canon shoot Canon and don't worry about Nikon. If you like Nikon, shoot Nikon and don't worry about Canon.
> 
> Why does everything have to be a competition?



Indeed... my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Cosmicbug (Jan 23, 2015)

Interesting....
Could the fact that the 5D3 is still current have something to do with it??


----------



## dstppy (Jan 23, 2015)

On a new camera? Cap is fine. Used? I'd like at least one shot of the mirror.

That said, my CL ads have all cap-on except for the frontal.


----------



## te1973 (Jan 26, 2015)

You like to see at least one shot of the mirror?????????
Ever seen a DSLR without a mirror???

Ever taken a shot with f22 having blue sky in the frame?
Says it all.....

My opinion: Anybody who is serious about photography would never leave the cam open.
Only if you take pictures like Ken Rockwell you can leave your cam open all year.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Shows how much the Market cares about another stop or so of DR. Says it all really.



Does it? Personally, I don't see the connection between the prices and dr, and neither a direct link between a single spec and market price. 

I just recommended the d800 to a friend of mine because the price is so ridiculously low esp. compared to the 6d. But the reason simply is that the d800 has a successor on the market, while 6d/5d3 don't (yet) - and the "latest model" badge is what counts a lot as Canon's yearly Rebel releases prove.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi. 
That reminds me I need to clean the big dob of crud off my 20D sensor. I don't like to change lenses unnecessarily, but don't let it prevent me when another lens will be better. I'm trying to enlighten my friend, he takes his lens off and fits a body cap when he puts his camera away! 

Cheers, Graham. 



te1973 said:


> You like to see at least one shot of the mirror?????????
> Ever seen a DSLR without a mirror???
> 
> Ever taken a shot with f22 having blue sky in the frame?
> ...


----------

